# Alpine Ice-Melt anyone used it



## green snow (Jan 20, 2010)

Wondering if anybody on this site has any experience using liquid Alpine Ice-Melt


----------



## nor'easter1 (Jan 28, 2003)

Beyond my expectations I use it on concrete walks, a concrete ramp and parking garage deck it is incredible.


----------



## green snow (Jan 20, 2010)

*Alpine Ice Melt-Waiting on any bad responses-*

Curious where you get product and cost in your area. Product seems pricey, but if works I think our market will bear. We are a Snow Ex dealer and have a demo unit for spraying Liquid de-icer, I have heard enough good about Alpine that I believe this will be the product we Demo. I have looked at several products and none impress me as much as Alpine for now. We have several smaller Companies to demo to. Will reply with results we feel achieved.


----------



## ChlorideGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

green snow;972156 said:


> Curious where you get product and cost in your area. Product seems pricey, but if works I think our market will bear. We are a Snow Ex dealer and have a demo unit for spraying Liquid de-icer, I have heard enough good about Alpine that I believe this will be the product we Demo. I have looked at several products and none impress me as much as Alpine for now. We have several smaller Companies to demo to. Will reply with results we feel achieved.


Give me a call we can send you some material for you to test

Mike


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

green snow;972156 said:


> Curious where you get product and cost in your area. Product seems pricey, but if works I think our market will bear. We are a Snow Ex dealer and have a demo unit for spraying Liquid de-icer, I have heard enough good about Alpine that I believe this will be the product we Demo. I have looked at several products and none impress me as much as Alpine for now. We have several smaller Companies to demo to. Will reply with results we feel achieved.


I was looking at those liquid deicing units. what does the 300 gallon one go for retail. Thanks.


----------



## ChlorideGuy (Nov 24, 2008)

check out reddicks sprayers we stock them have a very nice unit in right now for 3800.00 plus freight


----------



## green snow (Jan 20, 2010)

the 200 gallon unit retails for 4999.00 and the 300 gallon is 5499.00. we are using a 100 as a demo unit and so far real pleased with the results. we just did our first application this week. feel free to call if you have any questions 

thanks
mike
419-224-8711


----------



## cycles13 (Nov 8, 2008)

Check these out too. 200 gal $3700/ 300 gal $3900 or any size custom made. 
www.sun-melt.com


----------

